# Problem mit Webcode aus PCGames-Sonderheft



## Orcah (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir die neue PC Games zugelegt. In dieser werden einige spezielle Addons für die jeweiligen Klassen aufgeführt. Mit der Eingabe des Webcodes in die Suchmaske sollen sie erreichbar sein. Jedoch erscheinen bei mir nur xxxxxxxxxe, sodaß man nichts erkennen kann. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2008)

Also die Auswahl der Addon´s hier auf Buffed.de ist eh nicht so groß. Warum schaust nicht einfach so rein?


----------



## SirSaMmY (26. Januar 2008)

ich würd ma ganz spontan sagen du postest die frage ins falsche forum

stell deine frage doch hier nochma rein da findeste eher ne antwort

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2008)

1. Welchen Webcode hast du denn eingegeben?
2. Bitte aussagekräftige TOPICS wählen - sonst verschieben wir den Thread ins Addon-Forum und übersehen das.


----------

